# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE!

## halla mine

*Albin Kurti, si nuk e keni lexuar kurrë...* 

*Mira Kazhani* 

Një vit duke pritur takimin me atë. Vjet në pranverë udhëtova deri në Prishtinë për të realizuar një profil për të, aq shumë të dëshiruar nga unë. Ishte e pabesueshme por mu dësh të kthehem pa mundur të flas as në telefon dhe sapo hodha cantën mbi krevatin tim një mesazh rrufeshën përmbysi inatin tim me të.:- Përshëndetje Mira. Takohemi në orën 17 00 tek Grandi? Albini. 

Sigurisht që unë isha kthyer në Tiranë dhe gjithcka u shty. Biseduam dy a tre herë të tjera ndoshta se në shumicën e rasteve mu dësh të flisja me Drenushën asistenten e tij. 
Është ora 11 e mbrëmjes unë po fugoj me makinën time drejt ish Bllokut, ku po më pret Albin Kurti. Mund tju duket vonë por ishte mundësia e fundit pasi ai gjithmonë vjen për disa takime të organizuara dhe i duhet të kthehët me natë në prishtinë për shkak të punëve që ka. Nuk kam njohur njeri më të paarritshem se ai. Ai është gjitchka përvecse I zakonshëm!

Ai po pret në një cep të rrugës tek ish blloku dhe vendosim të dy bëjmë një copë rrugë në këmbë për të shkuar në një vinotekë ku do të ishte më qetë e unë mund të mbaja shënimet e mija. 
Si për cudi në Tiranë nuk është as ajo lagështia e ftohtë e as erë e thatë, pëkrundrazi mbrëmjen e shoqëron një fllad si ato kur kanë celur bliret në Tiranë edhe pse blire tani ska. 
Çfarë ndjenje të krijon Tirana?
Ai mendohet dhe më thotë se I pëlqen aq shumë, më shumë madje edhe se Prishtina. 
Tirana ka rrugë të gjëra , ka bulevard, është një qytet në funksion të hapësirave. Më duket sikur marr frymë lirisht. 
Po në Prishtinë?
Atje është ndryshe. Rrugë të ngushta, ndoshta edhe kujtime të trishta. Por pikëspari është një cështje që do ta lidhja me frymëmarrjen. Prishtina është e organizuar rreth ndërtesave të posacme që janë aty në llogari të shesheve që mungojnë. Tirana është revolucionare. Për shkak të shesheve të saj. Prishtina është guerile. Për shkak të rrugicave të shumta. 
Nuk ka qënë kështu Tirana, i tregoj unë. Madje ekzistojnë dy përqasje për tiranën.Kanjë palë që thotë se qyteti ka qënë një pazar oriental në vitet -90 deri në 2000. Më pas patëm një kryebashkiak me ngjyra dhe që kish nevojë për ajër. Për fat na dha edhe ne. 
Përqasje tjetër është kritike ndaj qytetit. Thuhet se ai burri që na dha ajër edhe na e betonizoi Tirënën. Në vitet e 90-ta se krahasonim dot Tiranën me vetveten. Kalonim ilegalisht kufirin nga Kosova dhe Tirana ishte liria. Një dekadë më vonë, pamë që edhe banorët këtu merrnim frymë ndryshe. Mbase edhe për popullsinë e Shqipërisë në vitet e 90 Tirana ishte joshëse sepse ishte kryeqytet, kurse një dekadë më vonë kryeqyteti ishte joshës sepse ishte Tirana. 

Ndoshta kjo është arsyeja që ai nuk blen shtëpi. Madje thotë se ska ndërmend kurrë të ketë një pronë. Ndoshta është cështje frymëmarrje , pyes unë veten dhe atë. 
-Jo më thotë, cka ta dua një shtëpi. Dhe bën një grimasë injoruese. E të mendosh që shumica e shqiptarëve vdesin të kenë shtëpi. Fakti më futi në mendime, gjithsesi. 
Ndërsa ecim të dy dikush e thërrët dhe ai ndalet ta takoj. Njeriu që po e takon është I ekzaltuar nga rastësia, ndërsa ai është I sjellshëm dhe vetëm kaq. Nuk flet shumë kur takohet me njerëzit. E kam rastisur edhe në një party të VV dhe të gjithë flisnin më shumë se ai. Më bëri përshtypje aftësia e tij në të dëgjuar. Ai dëgjon dhe nuk duket sikur e bën se nuk e di atë që po I thua, mundet ta di edhe më mirë por është I vetpërmbajtur. 
Ngjisim disa shkallë. Ai është një burrë elegant dhe i hedh hapat shumë lehtë. Mban një cantë me rrip të gjatë dhe ka veshur xhaketën e tij, një kafe ( e vesh shpesh). Ulemi për të porositur. Kamarieri e njeh menjëherë dhe nuk është I vëmendshëm ndaj meje(edhe pse jam femër) sac është ndaj atij.
Verë të ëmbël apo të athët, Pyet kamarieri, një djalë hollak.
- Si e dëshiron ti Mira,më pyet Albini. Unë tha ai, se dua të ëmbël.
- E marrim të athët atëherë , I përgjigjem. 
Si është kjo jetë gjithmonë duhet të zgjedhim mes alternativës A dhe B? Por a është kjo liri? E pyes unë. 
-Unë zgjodha verë të athët se smë pëlqen e ëmbël, përgjigjet ai. Nuk besoj se është liri. Liri është të zgjedhësh mes të pafundmes. Kur të duhet të zgjedhësh mes disa alternativash ke fat sepse nuk zgjedh më të keqen, por mund të jesh pafat sepse humbet më të mirën. 
Albin a je bërë politikan?
Në një formë sdo të bëhëm kurrë. Por në një mënyrë tjetër ndoshta kam qënë gjithmonë. 
Mundohem të mos jem ai lloj politikani që janë mësuar njerëzit të shohin. A e di ti Mira, se cdo të thotë ministër në latinisht? Do të thotë shërbëtor. Maksimumi I karrierrës së një politikani është të bëhet kryeshërbëtor. 
Ju e shihni vetën kryeshërbëtor? 
Po unë përpiqëm të mos shoh veten. VV nëse do të vij në pushtet, ajo do të jetë falë një fitoreje konceptuale të shoqërisë. Nuk bëjmë llogari aleancash dhe koalicionesh. Nëse të duhet të bësh kaq shumë llogari është më bukur të humbasësh. Kam durimin e duhur unë dhe të gjithë kolegët e mi në VV. Ne do të jemi në pushtet në një kohë që shoqëria do të jetë zhvilluar aq mirë sa vërtet unë, apo dikush tjetër do të jetë shërbëtor I heshtur. 
Ai hesht pak dhe vazhdon. 
 E dini, institucionet e qeverisë, kryeministria, parlamenti, nuk janë banesa për politikanët. Ata sduhet të shndërrohen në banorë dhe të rrinë aty si në shtëpi. Kjo është e turpshme.
Pse është turp? Ne në Tiranë kështu e kemi. Jemi ne pushtet , ose jemi drejtues të një force apo lëvizjeje dhe ajo është shtëpia jonë.
Banorët bëhen pronarë. E pronarë duhet të jenë veçse qytetarët si burim i sovranitetit që janë. Politikanët duhet të shërbejnë në shtetin që paraqet shtëpinë e popullit, shoqërisë, kombit. 
Si është shqipëria e Albinit?
Ai mendohet disa sekonda. Shqipëria nga njëra anë më vjen si kujtim I brezave, si një tërësi impulsesh. Stërgjyshërit , gjyshërit, prindërit etj. Më vjen si një histori që është bjeshkë. Nga ana tjetër më vjen si ai momenti i zgjimit nga ëndrra në realitet. Por nuk është një ëndërr që ndodhet në kontrast me realitetin por si një ëndërr shumë reale që është pak e mundimshme por që mund të bëhet realitet, duhet të bëhet realitet dhe tashmë disi ka nisur të bëhet realitet. Një ëndërr që mbetet si përshtypje pas zgjimit dhe e transformon zgjimin. 
Po ëndrra shikoni? Kur ishit në burg cfarë ëndrrash shikonit?
Sma ka bërë njeri këtë pyetje. Shikoja dhe shikoj gjithmonë ëndrra. Kur isha në burg 6 muajt e parë shikoja ëndrra sikur isha I lirë. Më vonë e shihja veten të burgosur por nuk isha kurrë në burgun ku ndodhesha. Ëndrrat më conin në një shkollë, qëndër tregtare, në një shtëpi të vjetër të cilat shëndërroheshin në burg me të burgosur por nuk pashë kurrë një ëndërr në burgun ku qëndrova. 
A ishit agresiv në ëndrra. Ndoshta vrisnit apo rrihnit dikë?
Jo! Ëndrrat nuk kam si zmbrazje. Gjithmonë shoh situata të jashtëzakonshme dhe kur zgjohem në mëngjes ndiej edhe pak përgjegjësi për veten, më thotë ai si me humor por edhe si pak fëmijë. 
E kam ndjekur në një deklaratë të tij në vitin 2000 në burgun e Pozarevacit ne Serbi. Ishte 25 vjec në atë kohë dhe kish një egërsi në sy por përmbajtësi në fjalë. 
Albin, a kishe një njeri që të mungoi gjatë kohës së burgut. Ndoshta nëna?
-Nëna ime ka qënë e ashpër me mua. Ajo ka qënë mësuese dhe të mendosh kur isha fëmijë më dukej vetja me dy mësuese. Në burg humbet ndjeshmërinë dhe nuk jepesh në melankoli. U bera I egër por asnjëherë nuk I inatosa. Isha I qetë. Kjo më ka mbajtur gjallë, tregon Albini. 
Atë e kanë torturuar me ditë e javë. Madje për disa javë nuk mundte as të ecte për shkak të goditjeve në këmbë. E gjitha sepse ai nuk e pranoi kurrë dënimin e tij dhe ata që e dënuan. 

Kur hoqën dorë prej teje? E pyes unë. 
Një ditë u lodhën me mua. Kanë menduar kush merret me këtë të cmendur. 
Në burg flinte në orën 21 të mbrëmjes dhe zgjohej në 5 të mëngjesit. Dhe unë që naivisht e pyes sepse nuk flinte më shumë?
Ai qesh të paktën për një minutë dhe më kthehet. 
Po Mira, atje nuk na kishin dërgu me pushime! Na zgjonin në 5 të mëngjesit dhe ngjitur me krevatin kishim një tryeze dhe një karrike. Ai vendos duart mby tryezë dhe më improvizon sesi duhet të rrinin gjatë gjithë ditës në qeli. Nuk mund të uleshin në krevat për asnjë arsye gjatë ditës. -Tek dera kishte një sy magjik por ndryshe nga realiteti ai shërbente për gardianët që ata mund të shikonin, ne jo sigurisht , më sqaron ai. 
(Imagjinoni të rrish në një dhomë i vëzhguar 24 orë dhe të mos mundesh të shtrihesh në krevatin tënd qoftë edhe për të ëndërruar lirinë.) Krevati, më tregon ai është objekt torture në burg. Ti e ke vetem disa cm larg dhe nuk shtrihesh në të. Kur dola, ndër gjërat e para që bëra ishte të shkoja në lagjen Arbëria për të parë lindjen e diellit në Prishtinë dhe tek Bregu i Diellit kërkova perëndimin. Dielli më zhgënjeu. Jo pse nuk ishte siç e kisha parapërfytyruar, por pse ishte mu ashtu. Shumë gjëra që i kisha mezipritur në ato dy vite e gjysmë burg nuk më lanë përshtyje në liri. Jo gjërat që nuk i kisha në burg, por ato që i kisha në një formë tjetër, më tronditën kur dola në liri. Syri magjik i derës kur tashmë shihja unë dhe jo ata nga jashtë, piruni i metaltë dhe jo i plastikës, dritarja nga e cila shikoja unë dhe nuk më shikonin ata, ishin gjëra me të cilat mu desh kohë të ambjentohesha. Pra, jo ajo që se kasha parë, por ajo që kishte kuptim të përmbysur po më bënte shumë më tepër përshtypje. 
Por, kishte edhe punë që më mbetën përgjysmë në burg e që i vazhdova në liri. Faqet e fundit të shumë romaneve që kisha lexuar (faqet e fundit ishin grisur kryesisht nga të burgosur të tjerë që u nevojiteshin fletët për të shkruar pikët e fituara gjatë lojës YAMB me zare të punuara nga sapuni) i kam lexuar vetëm vite më pas. 
Unë nuk dua ta pyes për torturat sepse kam frikë edhe ti dëgjoj por ai nuk të krijon asnjë pengesë. Ai ka një botë që I bën të gjithë të ndihen ajër dhe të futen në hapësirat e bjeshkës së tij. 
Kamarieri afrohet disa herë dhe interesohet për të na mbushur gotat me verë. Sytë e shumë njerëzve aty rrotull bëjnë një rreth tek tavolina jonë hera- herës. Kam një tundim të ngrihem dhe tju tregoj në vesh të gjithëve me rradhë se Albini është i jashtëzakonshëm në të zakonshmen e tij. Dua ta njohin edhe ata ashtu si unë besoj që po e njoh sonte. 
Të paktën tani fle me dikë besoj, e pyes unë me pak dëshirë për të zbuluar nëse ka një femër në jetën e tij. 
Jo aktualisht. Shoqja ime nuk ndodhet në Prishtinë. Përgjigjet ai me një rrjedhshmëri pëfekte. 
Unë as që isha në dijeni të një lidhjeje të tij dhe u tundova në kureshti. Mësoj që ajo është norvegjeze dhe quhet Rita. Duket si emër shqiptar vetëm të dashurin e ka shqiptar. Albinin.. Janë njohur që në vitin 2007 në Prishtinë.
Si ndodhi që u dashuruat?
E dallova që herën e parë. Por nuk ishte dashuri me shikim të parë, tregon ai. Ndërsa më flet për Ritën sytë i shndrisin. Kanë në plan të martohen një ditë por Albini më thotë atë që cdo femër në botë do donte që ta dëgjonte. 
-E di që do martohem por kjo ka pak rëndësi. Ajo është gruaja e jetës time dhe martesa nuk do e bëj më të rëndësishme. 
Sa me fat Rita, i them atij. 
- Jo Mira, vec ta njohësh ti atë dhe do kuptosh se fatin e kam unë. 

Më duket gati surreale që po dëgjoj Albin Kurtin tek flet për dashurinë. Dhe tek më tregon sesa mirë e ka mësuar shqipen Rita duke ndjekur kurs të shqipes në Tiranë. Ne njerëzit jemi gjithmonë viktima në kurthet e stereotipeve që krijojmë në kokën tonë. Duke e parë atë nga larg kisha besuar se është nga ata që skanë bisedë tjetër vec atdheut. Albini ka të drejtë kur thotë se situatat i ka të jashtëzakonshme dhe ai di të jetë edhe i zakonshëm tek flet për gjërat e vogla të jetës së tij. Edhe pse telefonin gjatë ditës më së shumti e mban Drenusha (asistentja) dhe ndoshta Ritës i duhet të pres që njeriu i saj i zemrës të mbaroj mbledhjet e gjata apo protestat e pse jo i është dashur të mbaj zemrën me dorë kur atë e kanë arrestuar. Duhet të jetë kaq e vështirë për të fakti që burri i jetës së saj është nje shqiptarë i rrallë (kjo edhe në qoftë e zakonshme , që për mua nuk është, është e vërteta e tij merituar.)

Albini, ka një aftësi për të gjetur arsyetimin më të mirë të mundshëm. Dhe këto vështirësitë e tij si psh, telefoni, protesta, arrestimet, mbledhjet e gjata, takimet e gjata nuk janë pengesë për dy njerëz kur sic thotë ai vetë: ngjashmëritë në botëkuptim janë ura për mirëkuptim!
Ndërsa bisedojmë për dashuritë e tij kuptoj se ai nuk është rebeli që ndonjëri krijon në mendjen e tij. Është i urtë dhe mendohet gjatë përpara cdo përgjigjeje. Burgu nuk e ka bërë të ndihet as hero e as viktimë. Ai ka mësuar gjatë jetës në një kohë të shpejtë gati më xhiro të përshpejtuara që të jetë i duruar dhe mendimet të mos i gatuaj mbi gjuhë por në zemër e në mendje. Nga fundi i bisedës unë nuk mbaj shënime më. Vera e athët me disa djathra të ndryshëm ka shoqëruar mbrëmjen e vonë. E kemi lenë që të takohemi në verë diku nga Jali pasi Albini nuk bën kurrë pushimë në vende të tjera përecse në viset shqiptare. Duke u larguar e kam zakon të më kujtohet ndonjë pyetje. 
Albin po si harrova të të pyes nëse ke në plane të bësh fëmijë?!
Po besoj që do kem në një të ardhme, thotë ai duke qeshur lehtë me ato sytë që i rrëzojnë mbi portret një butësi fëmije që duket sikur është rritur para kohe duke parë protestat dhe prej mencurisë së parakohshme dhe karakterit njerëzor ka mundur të mbetet edhe pak fëmijë , gjë që justifikon edhe idealizmin e tij. 
Cfarë do tju mësosh mësëpari atyre, insistoj unë.
Është i paparashikueshëm. Ndërsa unë pres një këshillë ai më jep një leksion.
-Nuk besoj se do i mësoj. Kush jam unë që të mësoj fëmijët e mi. Do mësojmë nga njëri-tjetri. Askush nuk di aq shumë sa të mësoj të tjerët. 

p.s Më besoni, ky është Albin Kurti. Më besoni ju lexues, politikanët e Tiranës e Prishtinës që lidhin fatet tona në kollarët e tyre të mërzitshme. Por edhe ju ndërkombëtar që na flisni për forcën dhe shpirtin vital e që zgjidhni të kërceni tango me ngjalat. Ju kuptoj përse distancoheni nga idealizmi, sepse edhe personalisht besoj që ai nuk ekziston por sonte mu duk se takova një të tillë. Koha do më jap ose jo të drejtë por unë gjithmonë do kujtoj se një të enjte të vonë në Tiranë piva verë të athët me një idealist!

http://www.shqiptarja.com/blog_artic...goria=6&page=2

----------

bili99 (29-01-2014),ganimet (05-06-2014)

----------


## halla mine



----------

ganimet (05-06-2014)

----------


## Mbinjeriu

-E kam lexuar dhe më ka impresionuar mënyra se si Albinin e përshkruante Mira,por asgjë nuk ekzagjeronte tek e fundit se është fakt se kemi të bëjmë me një njeri të jashtëzakonshëm në të zakonshmen e tij!

----------


## JacobGold

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y0G0...layer_embedded


Pse nuk e mbyll shkarpern ky gazetari dhe me e lan Albinin me mbaru pergjigjen? 
Albini duket shume i zgjuar dhe i sinqerte!

----------


## halla mine

*TRIBUNA: Mendimi i Ukshin Hotit: vazhdimi i luftës për çlirim në terrenin e teorisë.*

Të shtunën, më 3 mars, në orën 14:00 Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE! organizon tribunë me temën Mendimi i Ukshin Hotit: vazhdimi i luftës për çlirim në terrenin e teorisë.

Tribuna mbahet në ASK  American School of Kosova, në Pallatin e Rinisë.


*Programi* 


*Tezat themelore të filozofisë së  Ukshin Hotit* Përgatitur nga *Glauk Konjufca*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...20#post3358220


*Variacione Hegeliane: Çështja Shqiptare dhe Idealizmi Realist Hotian*
Përgatitur nga *Gent Carrabregu*
Prezanton:  Etleva Malushaj
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...68#post3359368


*Kombi, demokracia dhe Evropa: duke lexuar veprën e Ukshin Hotit*
Përgatitur nga *Enis Sulstarova*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...99#post3359499


*Demonstratat e viti 1981 - Lexime nga vepra e Ukshin Hotit*
Prezanton : Nol Nushi


*Fjalim përshëndetës: Afrim Hoti*


Diskutim i hapur, moderon: Nol Nushi

Ju ftojmë të merrni pjesë

----------

bili99 (01-03-2014),ganimet (05-06-2014)

----------


## prishtina2010

Marrveshja me fusnot te ata te cilet vertet duhet me dekada te terea te shkojen ne shkoll te te kuptojen politiken dhe ligjet nderkombetarer dhe marrveshjen e arritur te thaqit me SHBA-ne dhe me BE 
shikoni se qfare sjell marrveshja pas nje jave...kete e ka paraqitur sot edhe kolegu i kurtit kushtunica

Kosova është hequr përfundimisht nga harta e Serbisë në faqen zyrtare të Bashkimit Europian. Në faqen www.europa.eu, websajti zyrtar i BE-së, në faqen e shteteve anëtare të unionit dhe atyre që aspirojnë, në fund qëndron Serbia dhe nëse klikoni aty, shfaqen të dhënat e këtij vendi si dhe harta e tij, ku tashmë Kosova shfaqet shtet më vete. Deri pak kohë më parë, Kosova ishte e përfshirë në hartën e Serbisë edhe në faqen zyrtare të BE-së, ndërsa tashmë paraqitet si shtet më vetë megjithëse BE nuk ka hapur ende një link të posaçëm për Republikën e Kosovës. Ky ndryshim është bërë së fundi, pas marrëveshjes së arritur midis Prishtinës dhe Beogradit, me anë të së cilës Kosova do të përfaqësohet me fusnotë, por tërësisht më vete në forumet rajonale dhe të njohura nga BE.

http://www.kosova-sot.info/uploads/i...20kosoves1.jpg

----------


## prishtina2010

Harta zyrtare e BE-së, Serbia pa Kosovën


http://www.thealbanian.co.uk/wp-cont...ia-300x192.jpg

Në informatat e paraqitura në këtë ueb-faqe, BE saktëson se Serbia ka 77.474 kilometra katrorë, ndërkaq në ueb-faqen zyrtare të Qeverisë së Serbisë shkruan 88.361 kilometra katrorë. Në të njëjtën kohë, edhe numri i banorëve të Serbisë është pa Kosovën.
Edhe pse Kosovën nuk e kanë njohur 5 nga 27 shtetet e BE-së (Qipro, Greqia, Rumania, Sllovakia dhe Spanja), si duket kjo nuk i ka penguar hartuesit e faqes zyrtare të BE-së që Kosovën, në njëfarë mënyre, ta shpallin shtet në vete

----------


## prishtina2010

Patriotat e bashkimit kombetare dhe qe deklarojen plot bashkim dhe rujtje te kosoves dhe UÇK-se pjestarev te saj tregon edhe kjo me se miri se sa e kane dashur luften keta dy lider dhe si,,po keta e din mire se nuk kane guxuar nga ivica daqiq te marrin pjes ne kete manifestim te UÇK-se

Liderët e dy partive opozitare, Isa Mustafa (LDK) dhe Albin Kurti (VV), nuk kanë qenë prezentë në ceremoninë e nisjes së manifestimit tradicional "Epopeja e UÇK"-së, që është mbajtur në kazermën e FSK-së "Adem Jashari" në Prishtinë.
Klan Kosova ka raportuar se karriget ku ata duhej të uleshin mbetën të zbrazëta.

----------


## beni33

> Patriotat e bashkimit kombetare dhe qe deklarojen plot bashkim dhe rujtje te kosoves dhe UÇK-se pjestarev te saj tregon edhe kjo me se miri se sa e kane dashur luften keta dy lider dhe si,,po keta e din mire se nuk kane guxuar nga ivica daqiq te marrin pjes ne kete manifestim te UÇK-se
> 
> Liderët e dy partive opozitare, Isa Mustafa (LDK) dhe Albin Kurti (VV), nuk kanë qenë prezentë në ceremoninë e nisjes së manifestimit tradicional "Epopeja e UÇK"-së, që është mbajtur në kazermën e FSK-së "Adem Jashari" në Prishtinë.
> Klan Kosova ka raportuar se karriget ku ata duhej të uleshin mbetën të zbrazëta.


MEMIR  ESHT   TE   MOS  JESH  PREZENT  ATY  KU  JAN  MBETURINAT E  KOMBIT  SIQ   ESHT     HASHIM POLARI ME  SHOK   VET FAKTI SE   HASHIM  POLARI NUK FLET  ME  KRYE   FAMILJARIN  E  FAMILJES  JASHARI   MURAT  JASHARIN  KJO TREEGON   SE   HASHIM THAQI E  KA   KEQ  PERDOR   EMRIN E  UCK-s  KURSE   SA  I PERKET     VIZITES   JU  JENI  SHUM TE   VEGJEL  TA  KUPTONI   ARSYEN  PSE  JU  JETONI  ME   LAJME   DITORE   TE  KAFIQAFE   E  TE   LAJMEVE  TE   KAMISHAVE    TE   ULTIMATUMVE     SE  PSE   E  GJITH  LEVIZJA  VETVENDOSJE  ESHT   DHE   DOTE  JET    NE  PERKRAHJE  TE   USHTRIS  SON TE  LAVDISHME   ARSYET  JAN TE  SHUMTA NE  MESIN E   LEVIZJES  KA    ISH USHTAR      DHE   FAMILJAR  TE   DESHMORVE  KEMI EDHE  KOMNDANT TE   USHTRIS   QLIRIMTARE  TE  KOSOVES 
 POR  aty   ky vjen era  trathti  sja  vlen te   marrsh   pjes

----------


## halla mine



----------


## Sharri-Liburna

Halla Min ja paske qit rrenat ne fush kti prishtinali 2010 rrencit ,qe ju kishte ber si nji lloj semundje me do harta qe po i poston ne at temen tjeter, tan kohen nji far harte e qet, e dje rrejti qe Albini nuk ka qen ne drenic .

----------


## beni33

jen msuar  kta    hashim  fusnotat me   shku  te  paret  ne   manifestime   dhe  te  duken   se  jan ma  shqiptar  se  tjeret  por   kurse albin kurti  nuk  shtyhet   me  brryla   per    mu duk    si kta   pulaxhit se  pse  albin  kurti  shkon  kur   duhet

----------


## halla mine

*Thyhet zyra e Vetëvendosjes në Podujevë* 

Podujevë, 19 mars  Zyra e degës së lëvizjes Vetëvendosje në Podujevë është thyer mëngjesin e hershëm të ditës së hënë, ku është vjedhur një kompjuter. Sekretari organizativ i kësaj lëvizje në Podujevë, Blerim Maçastena, ka thënë se ende nuk i dinë arsyet dhe motivet e thyerjes së zyrës së tyre. 

Në orën 05:35 të mëngjesit më ka njoftuar Policia se po dyshojnë se na është thyer zyrja. Rreth orës 06:00 kam arritur përball zyrës dhe është vërejtur se ajo ishte thyer. Bashkë me policë kemi hyrë brenda dhe e kemi vërejtur se na ishte vjedhur kompjuteri i vetëm që ka qenë në këtë zyre. Tjetër gjë nuk  ka munguar, ka thënë Maçastena. Sipas tij, kjo është hera e parë që u është thyer zyrja në Podujevë. 

Rastin e ka konformuar edhe Policia në Podujevë. Komandanti në detyrë në Stacionin Plicor të Podujevës, Naim Latifi, ka thënë se rastin është vlerësuar si vjedhje. 

Tash për tash nuk ka të dyshuar, ndërkohë që hetimet janë duke vazhduar, ka thënë ai.(koha.net)

----------


## Hillirian-zo

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=127454&page=2

----------


## halla mine

> *Kushtetuesja hedhë poshtë kërkesën e Vetëvendosjes*
> 
> 
> Është hedhur poshtë kërkesa e Vetëvendosjes për joligjshmërinë e vendimit të Kuvendit të datës 20 janar që ishte kundër-mocioni i PDK-së ndaj atij të Vetëvendosjes për reciprocitetin.
> 
> Sipas njoftimit, Gjykata Kushtetuese e Republikës së Kosovës u këshillua dhe votoi për Rastin KO 05/12, Kontestimi i kushtetutshmërisë së Vendimit të Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës, Nr. 04-V-279, të 20 janarit 2012.
> 
> Në këtë rast, deputeti Visar Ymeri dhe dymbëdhjetë deputetë të tjerë të Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës, parashtruan kërkesën përmes së cilës kontestuan kushtetutshmërinë e Vendimit të Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës, Nr. 04-V-279, i cili ndër të tjera, mirëpriti marrëveshjet e arritura në dialogun ndërmjet Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës dhe Republikës së Serbisë, dhe përmes së cilit Kuvendi e mbështeste zbatimin e tyre të tërësishëm. 
> 
> ...


*Fjala e Visar Ymerit në konferencën e sotme për media në lidhje me Vendimin e Gjykatës Kushtetuese*
21 marzo 2012

Pika 1 e vendimit të Kuvendit të miratuar më 20 janar 2012 thotë kështu: Kuvendi i Kosovës mirëpret, marrëveshjet e arritura në mes të Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës dhe të Serbisë përmes procesit të dialogut dhe mbështet zbatimin e tyre të tërësishëm.

Kontestimi ynë ka qenë i bazuar në këtë pikë. Dhe atë në dy momentet kryesore të kësaj pike. Në njërën anë  në mirëpritjen e marrëveshjeve të arritura dhe në anën tjetër në në mbështetjen e zbatimit të tërësishëm të tyre.

-  Kjo nënkupton që Kuvendi me mirëpritjen e marrëveshjeve, e ka shkelur Kushtetutën, meqenëse Kuvendi nuk mirëpret marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Me kategoritë kushtetuese dhe ligjet në fuqi Kuvendi ratifikon marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Mirëpritja si e tillë nuk ekziston në këtë kontekst si kategori juridike. 

-  Sa i përket mbështetjes së zbatimit të marrëveshjes kjo nënkupton që Kuvendi ka pranuar dhe thërret për zbatimin e këtyre marrëveshjeve dhe zotohet se do ti marrë obligimet për zbatimin e tyre, dhe këtë pa i ratifikuar fare. Me këtë rast Kuvendi është në kundërshtim me dispozitat kushtetuese që e mbulojnë këtë çështje por edhe me Ligjin mbi marrëveshjet ndërkombëtare.





Ne konsiderojmë që Kuvendi i Republikës së Kosovës duke e votuar një vendim të këtillë i ka pranuar dhe zotohet se do ti zbatojë marrëveshjet ndërkombëtare të arritura deri më atëherë por edhe ato që do të vinin në vazhdim siç është ajo e fusnotës pa i ratifikuar. ato.

Ratifikimi si proces nënkupton procedurën që duhet të përmbushet para se shteti mund të marrë përsipër detyrime ndërkombëtare. Pra në rastin tonë, neni 18 i Kushtetutës së Kosovës parasheh ratifikimin e marrëveshjeve ndërkombëtare nga Kuvendi apo nga Presidenti, varësisht se çfarë marrëveshje është dhe varësisht nga çështja që e trajton marrëveshja ndërkombëtare. Për më tepër, paragrafi 3 i nenit 18 të Kushtetutës krijon obligim kushtetues edhe për Presidentin edhe për Kryeministrin që ta njoftojë Kuvendin sa herë që të nënshkruhet ndonjë marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Pra, ratifikimi ka për qëllim të shmang tejkalimin e kompetencave apo të autorizimeve gjatë arritjes së ndonjë marrëveshjeje të veçantë. Në rastin kur Presidenti/Presidentja bën ratifikimin e ndonjë marrëveshjeje ndërkombëtare, ai/ajo ushtron kompetencat kushtetuese të tij/saj për nënshkrim të marrëveshjeve ndërkombëtare në pajtim me nenin 84 paragrafi 7 që udhëheq me politikën e jashtme të vendit në pajtim me nenin 84 paragrafin 10 të Kushtetutës. Kjo është thelbi i asaj që ka kërkuar Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE!.

Ne kemi konstatuar se marrëveshjet e arritura mes qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës dhe qeverisë së Republikës së Serbisë janë marrëveshje ndërkombëtare për shkak se edhe Kosova edhe Serbia janë dy etnitete që kanë status juridik ndërkombëtar, dhe si të tilla si marrëveshje ndërkombëtare ato duhet të kalojnë përmes procesit të ratifikimit dhe nuk mund në asnjë mënyrë që Kuvendi ti mirëpret ato, e aq më pak të zotohet se do ti zbatojë ato, pa i ratifikuar ato. Ndërkohë, vendimi i kontestuar i Kuvendit (20 janar) e ka bërë pikërisht një gjë të tillë.




1.Gjykata Kushtetuese e ka huqur tërësisht çështjen që e kemi kërkuar ne. Pra, e jep një mendimin për një çështje për të cilën ne nuk kemi folur. Arsyetimin për vendimin e vet e bazon në disa hamendësime që për mendimin tonë nuk janë të lejueshme në një trajtim juridik të një çështjeje kaq të rëndësishme juridike. Në disa pika të vendimit të gjykatës, si në atë 33 dhe 36,  Gjykata Kushtetuese në njëfarë mënyrë hamendësohet me atë që kemi kërkuar ne. Kjo vërtetohet me përdorimin e shpeshtë të fjalës *duket.*

Pika 36. Në esencë  *duket* se parashtruesit dëshirojnë që gjykata ta interpretojë vendimin e Kuvendit të 20 janarit 2012 si marrëveshje ndërkombëtare që kërkon ratifikim sipas nenit 18 të Kushtetutës.

Ne në asnjë moment nuk kemi thënë se vendimi i Kuvendit është marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Kemi thënë që vendimi i Kuvendit trajton marrëveshje ndërkombëtare, i referohet atyre dhe i mirëpret ato. E jo që vendimi si i tillë është marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Ky është gabim i tmerrshëm fillestar që bën një Gjykatë Kushtetuese e cila do duhej të ishte e përbërë nga njerëz që tashmë do duhej ta njihnin ligjin dhe kushtetutshmërinë e Kosovës në çdo pikë dhe do duhej që ta kishin nivelin më të lartë profesional për ta trajtuar një çështje.

1.Gjykata e konfirmon ose e vendos duke e ripërsëritur në këtë vendim të vetin kategorinë e mirëpritjes karshi marrëveshjeve ndërkombëtare si instancë juridike, e cila nuk është e mbuluar deri tani në asnjë ligj të Kosovës*. Kategoria e mirëpritjes nuk ekziston si kategori kushtetuese.* 



Pika 31: Gjykata rikujton që Kuvendi i Kosovës, në vendimin e 20 janarit 2012, mirëpret marrëveshjet e arritura në mes qeverisë së Kosovës dhe qeverisë së Serbisë përmes procesit të dialogut dhe mbështet zbatimin e tyre.

Gjykata nuk ka kurrfarë vlerësimi të kushtetutshmërisë së saj, dhe duke mos e vlerësuar atë, gjykata kushtetuese e vendos njëlloj precedenti për mundësi që Kuvendi i Republikës së Kosovës të *mirëpret* marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Ky është cenim i drejtpërdrejt i rendit kushtetues të Kosovës.

Pika 33: Parashtresat e parashtruesve *duket që*  nuk e sulmojnë substancën apo procedurën e vendimit të kuvendit, për më tepër natyrën e tij. Pra, prapë është kjo fjala *duket*.

Kontestimi ynë ka të bëj edhe me substancën edhe me procedurën. Ka të bëj me tekstin e atij vendimi të Kuvendit i cili e shpërfill procedurën e ratifikimit.



Gjykata:

*Duket që* ata duan të thonë që Gjykata në këtë rast ta ndryshonte natyrën e vendimit, por nuk ofrojnë argumente prova apo arsyetim se si gjykata mund ta bëj këtë.

Ne skemi thënë asnjëherë që duhet ndryshohet natyra e vendimit, por kemi thënë që ky vendim është antikushtetues dhe duhet të shfuqizohet nga Gjykata Kushtetuese.

Parashtruesit pohojnë se vendimi i kuvendit përmban marrëveshje ndërkombëtare..  ne  nuk kemi thënë që përmban marrëveshje ndërkombëtare- dhe prandaj ky ishte një ratifikim që kërkonte zbatimin nenin 18 të Kushtetutës- ne nuk kemi thënë që ky vendim duhet të ratifikohet, por duhet të shfuqizohet   në  kuvend nuk u propozua e as nuk u diskutua që mocioni që gjendej para tij përmbante marrëveshje ndërkombëtare por që vendimi i miratuar duhej të ratifikohej sipas nenit 18.

Në Kuvend nuk e kemi të drejtën ta diskutojmë nëse një marrëveshje është ndërkombëtare apo jo, kjo çështje është e rregulluar me Kushtetutë dhe me ligj. Me ligj janë dy lloj marrëveshjesh: ato që bëhen në emër të shtetit (ndërkombëtare); dhe ato që bëhen në emër të institucionit (ndërinstitucionale). Kategoria e parë kërkon ratifikim kurse kjo e dyta jo.

Pika 34: Për më tepër, parashtruesit nuk i kanë shtjelluar dallimet ndërmjet nenit18.1 dhe 18.2 dhe cili do të duhej të zbatohej në këtë rast.

Dallimi mes tyre është a i ratifikon Kuvendi apo Presidenti. Kontestimi ynë ka të bëj me atë se marrëveshjet duhen ratifikuar, e jo se kush duhet ti ratifikojë, Kuvendi apo Presidenti.

Pika 35: Parashtruesit nuk kontestojnë as substancën e as procedurën e vendimit

Këto janë pikat më problematike përmes së cilave kjo gjykatë ka vendosur vetën në pozicionin e mosdijes dhe moskuptimit të asaj që është kërkuar. Ne i kemi kontestuar si substancën ashtu edhe procedurën, dhe më saktësisht ndërlidhjen e tyre në këtë vendim të Kuvendit të cilin e kemi kontestuar. Kuvendi përmes mirëpritjes e njeh ekzistencën e marrëveshjeve, duke e shpërfilluar procedurën e ratifikimit, dhe përmes mbështetjes merrë obligime për ti zbatuar ato duke e shkelur parimin e ratifikimit i cili doemos duhet të ndodh para fillimit të zbatimit të tyre.

Në asnjë vend Gjykata Kushtetuese nuk saktëson nëse marrëveshjet për të cilat flet vendimi i Kuvendit janë apo jo marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Pra Gjykata Kushtetuese e Kosovës nuk tregon nëse Republika e Kosovës ka subjektivitet ndërkombëtar juridik (që do ti bënte marrëveshjet mes saj dhe Republikës së Serbisë automatikisht marrëveshje ndërkombëtare). Shmangia e Gjykatës Kushtetuese nga trajtimi juridik i natyrës së marrëveshjeve në fjalë është mungesë absolute e sinqeritetit profesionist e etik të kësaj Gjykate, duke e pasur parasysh se kontestimi ynë ndaj vendimit bazohet pikërisht në konstatimin tonë se marrëveshjet mes Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës dhe asaj të Republikës së Serbisë janë marrëveshje ndërkombëtare.

Ky vendim i Gjykatës Kushtetuese nuk bazohet fare në Kushtetutën dhe ligjet e vendit. Ky vendim i Gjykatës Kushtetuese, që e shpallë kërkesën tonë të papranueshme për shkak siç thonë ata, është çështje jashtë jurisdiksionit të kësaj Gjykate, është ose dështim profesional i shkaktuar nga paaftësia dhe mungesa e plotë e dijes së kësaj gjykate, ose nga ndikimet politike në të.

*Ne kemi kërkuar nga Gjykata Kushtetuese që ta shqyrtojë kushtetutshmërinë e vendimit të Kuvendit të nxjerrë më 20 janar 2012. Më 19 mars të po këtij viti Gjykata Kushtetuese na ka thënë se kjo çështje është jashtë jurisdiksionit tonë. Nëse kjo Gjykatë nuk është aty për ta vlerësuar kushtetuetshmërinë e ligjeve, vendimeve e akteve tjera institucionale, atëherë çfarë tjetër bën?
*

----------


## Hillirian-zo

http://www.vetevendosje.org/?cid=1,27,4207

----------


## halla mine

> http://www.vetevendosje.org/?cid=1,27,4207

----------


## Hillirian-zo

Flm Halla mine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm9_f...ayer_embedded#!

----------


## Hillirian-zo

Fjala e Visar Ymerit në konferencën e sotme për media në lidhje me Vendimin e Gjykatës Kushtetuese
21 MARS 2012 - E Mërkurë 08:48

Pika 1 e vendimit të Kuvendit të miratuar më 20 janar 2012 thotë kështu: Kuvendi i Kosovës mirëpret, marrëveshjet e arritura në mes të Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës dhe të Serbisë përmes procesit të dialogut dhe mbështet zbatimin e tyre të tërësishëm.

Kontestimi ynë ka qenë i bazuar në këtë pikë. Dhe atë në dy momentet kryesore të kësaj pike. Në njërën anë  në mirëpritjen e marrëveshjeve të arritura dhe në anën tjetër në në mbështetjen e zbatimit të tërësishëm të tyre.

-  Kjo nënkupton që Kuvendi me mirëpritjen e marrëveshjeve, e ka shkelur Kushtetutën, meqenëse Kuvendi nuk mirëpret marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Me kategoritë kushtetuese dhe ligjet në fuqi Kuvendi ratifikon marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Mirëpritja si e tillë nuk ekziston në këtë kontekst si kategori juridike.  

-  Sa i përket mbështetjes së zbatimit të marrëveshjes kjo nënkupton që Kuvendi ka pranuar dhe thërret për zbatimin e këtyre marrëveshjeve dhe zotohet se do ti marrë obligimet për zbatimin e tyre, dhe këtë pa i ratifikuar fare. Me këtë rast Kuvendi është në kundërshtim me dispozitat kushtetuese që e mbulojnë këtë çështje por edhe me Ligjin mbi marrëveshjet ndërkombëtare.

 Ne konsiderojmë që Kuvendi i Republikës së Kosovës duke e votuar një vendim të këtillë i ka pranuar dhe zotohet se do ti zbatojë marrëveshjet ndërkombëtare të arritura deri më atëherë por edhe ato që do të vinin në vazhdim siç është ajo e fusnotës pa i ratifikuar. ato.

Ratifikimi si proces nënkupton procedurën që duhet të përmbushet para se shteti mund të marrë përsipër detyrime ndërkombëtare. Pra në rastin tonë, neni 18 i Kushtetutës së Kosovës parasheh ratifikimin e marrëveshjeve ndërkombëtare nga Kuvendi apo nga Presidenti, varësisht se çfarë marrëveshje është dhe varësisht nga çështja që e trajton marrëveshja ndërkombëtare. Për më tepër, paragrafi 3 i nenit 18 të Kushtetutës krijon obligim kushtetues edhe për Presidentin edhe për Kryeministrin që ta njoftojë Kuvendin sa herë që të nënshkruhet ndonjë marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Pra, ratifikimi ka për qëllim të shmang tejkalimin e kompetencave apo të autorizimeve gjatë arritjes së ndonjë marrëveshjeje të veçantë. Në rastin kur Presidenti/Presidentja bën ratifikimin e ndonjë marrëveshjeje ndërkombëtare, ai/ajo ushtron kompetencat kushtetuese të tij/saj për nënshkrim të marrëveshjeve ndërkombëtare në pajtim me nenin 84 paragrafi 7 që udhëheq me politikën e jashtme të vendit në pajtim me nenin 84 paragrafin 10 të Kushtetutës. Kjo është thelbi i asaj që ka kërkuar Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE!.

Ne kemi konstatuar se marrëveshjet e arritura mes qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës dhe qeverisë së Republikës së Serbisë janë marrëveshje ndërkombëtare për shkak se edhe Kosova edhe Serbia janë dy etnitete që kanë status juridik ndërkombëtar, dhe si të tilla si marrëveshje ndërkombëtare ato duhet të kalojnë përmes procesit të ratifikimit dhe nuk mund në asnjë mënyrë që Kuvendi ti mirëpret ato, e aq më pak të zotohet se do ti zbatojë ato, pa i ratifikuar ato. Ndërkohë, vendimi i kontestuar i Kuvendit (20 janar) e ka bërë pikërisht një gjë të tillë.

1.    Gjykata Kushtetuese e ka huqur tërësisht çështjen që e kemi kërkuar ne. Pra, e jep një mendimin për një çështje për të cilën ne nuk kemi folur. Arsyetimin për vendimin e vet e bazon në disa hamendësime që për mendimin tonë nuk janë të lejueshme në një trajtim juridik të një çështjeje kaq të rëndësishme juridike. Në disa pika të vendimit të gjykatës, si në atë 33 dhe 36,  Gjykata Kushtetuese në njëfarë mënyrë hamendësohet me atë që kemi kërkuar ne. Kjo vërtetohet me përdorimin e shpeshtë të fjalës duket.

Pika 36. Në esencë  duket se parashtruesit dëshirojnë që gjykata ta interpretojë vendimin e Kuvendit të 20 janarit 2012 si marrëveshje ndërkombëtare që kërkon ratifikim sipas nenit 18 të Kushtetutës.

Ne në asnjë moment nuk kemi thënë se vendimi i Kuvendit është marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Kemi thënë që vendimi i Kuvendit trajton marrëveshje ndërkombëtare, i referohet atyre dhe i mirëpret ato. E jo që vendimi si i tillë është marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Ky është gabim i tmerrshëm fillestar që bën një Gjykatë Kushtetuese e cila do duhej të ishte e përbërë nga njerëz që tashmë do duhej ta njihnin ligjin dhe kushtetutshmërinë e Kosovës në çdo pikë dhe do duhej që ta kishin nivelin më të lartë profesional për ta trajtuar një çështje.

2.    Gjykata e konfirmon ose e vendos duke e ripërsëritur në këtë vendim të vetin kategorinë e mirëpritjes karshi marrëveshjeve ndërkombëtare si instancë juridike, e cila nuk është e mbuluar deri tani në asnjë ligj të Kosovës. Kategoria e mirëpritjes nuk ekziston si kategori kushtetuese.

Pika 31: Gjykata rikujton që Kuvendi i Kosovës, në vendimin e 20 janarit 2012, mirëpret marrëveshjet e arritura në mes qeverisë së Kosovës dhe qeverisë së Serbisë përmes procesit të dialogut dhe mbështet zbatimin e tyre.

Gjykata nuk ka kurrfarë vlerësimi të kushtetutshmërisë së saj, dhe duke mos e vlerësuar atë, gjykata kushtetuese e vendos njëlloj precedenti për mundësi që Kuvendi i Republikës së Kosovës të mirëpret marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Ky është cenim i drejtpërdrejt i rendit kushtetues të Kosovës.

Pika 33: Parashtresat e parashtruesve duket që  nuk e sulmojnë substancën apo procedurën e vendimit të kuvendit, për më tepër natyrën e tij. Pra, prapë është kjo fjala duket.

Kontestimi ynë ka të bëj edhe me substancën edhe me procedurën. Ka të bëj me tekstin e atij vendimi të Kuvendit i cili e shpërfill procedurën e ratifikimit.

Gjykata:

Duket që  ata duan të thonë që Gjykata në këtë rast ta ndryshonte natyrën e vendimit, por nuk ofrojnë argumente prova apo arsyetim se si gjykata mund ta bëj këtë.

 Ne skemi thënë asnjëherë që duhet ndryshohet natyra e vendimit, por kemi thënë që ky vendim është antikushtetues dhe duhet të shfuqizohet nga Gjykata Kushtetuese.

 Parashtruesit pohojnë se vendimi i kuvendit përmban marrëveshje ndërkombëtare..  ne  nuk kemi thënë që përmban marrëveshje ndërkombëtare- dhe prandaj ky ishte një ratifikim që kërkonte zbatimin nenin 18 të Kushtetutës- ne nuk kemi thënë që ky vendim duhet të ratifikohet, por duhet të shfuqizohet   në  kuvend nuk u propozua e as nuk u diskutua që mocioni që gjendej para tij përmbante marrëveshje ndërkombëtare por që vendimi i miratuar duhej të ratifikohej sipas nenit 18.

Në Kuvend nuk e kemi të drejtën ta diskutojmë nëse një marrëveshje është ndërkombëtare apo jo, kjo çështje është e rregulluar me Kushtetutë dhe me ligj. Me ligj janë dy lloj marrëveshjesh: ato që bëhen në emër të shtetit (ndërkombëtare); dhe ato që bëhen në emër të institucionit (ndërinstitucionale). Kategoria e parë kërkon ratifikim kurse kjo e dyta jo.

Pika 34: Për më tepër, parashtruesit nuk i kanë shtjelluar dallimet ndërmjet nenit 18.1 dhe 18.2 dhe cili do të duhej të zbatohej në këtë rast.

Dallimi mes tyre është a i ratifikon Kuvendi apo Presidenti. Kontestimi ynë ka të bëj me atë se marrëveshjet duhen ratifikuar, e jo se kush duhet ti ratifikojë, Kuvendi apo Presidenti.

Pika 35: Parashtruesit nuk kontestojnë as substancën e as procedurën e vendimit

Këto janë pikat më problematike përmes së cilave kjo gjykatë ka vendosur vetën në pozicionin e mosdijes dhe moskuptimit të asaj që është kërkuar. Ne i kemi kontestuar si substancën ashtu edhe procedurën, dhe më saktësisht ndërlidhjen e tyre në këtë vendim të Kuvendit të cilin e kemi kontestuar. Kuvendi përmes mirëpritjes e njeh ekzistencën e marrëveshjeve, duke e shpërfilluar procedurën e ratifikimit, dhe përmes mbështetjes merrë obligime për ti zbatuar ato duke e shkelur parimin e ratifikimit i cili doemos duhet të ndodh para fillimit të zbatimit të tyre.

Në asnjë vend Gjykata Kushtetuese nuk saktëson nëse marrëveshjet për të cilat flet vendimi i Kuvendit janë apo jo marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Pra Gjykata Kushtetuese e Kosovës nuk tregon nëse Republika e Kosovës ka subjektivitet ndërkombëtar juridik (që do ti bënte marrëveshjet mes saj dhe Republikës së Serbisë automatikisht marrëveshje ndërkombëtare). Shmangia e Gjykatës Kushtetuese nga trajtimi juridik i natyrës së marrëveshjeve në fjalë është mungesë absolute e sinqeritetit profesionist e etik të kësaj Gjykate, duke e pasur parasysh se kontestimi ynë ndaj vendimit bazohet pikërisht në konstatimin tonë se marrëveshjet mes Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës dhe asaj të Republikës së Serbisë janë marrëveshje ndërkombëtare.

Ky vendim i Gjykatës Kushtetuese nuk bazohet fare në Kushtetutën dhe ligjet e vendit. Ky vendim i Gjykatës Kushtetuese, që e shpallë kërkesën tonë të papranueshme për shkak siç thonë ata, është çështje jashtë jurisdiksionit të kësaj Gjykate, është ose dështim profesional i shkaktuar nga paaftësia dhe mungesa e plotë e dijes së kësaj gjykate, ose nga ndikimet politike në të.

Ne kemi kërkuar nga Gjykata Kushtetuese që ta shqyrtojë kushtetutshmërinë e vendimit të Kuvendit të nxjerrë më 20 janar 2012. Më 19 mars të po këtij viti Gjykata Kushtetuese na ka thënë se kjo çështje është jashtë jurisdiksionit tonë. Nëse kjo Gjykatë nuk është aty për ta vlerësuar kushtetuetshmërinë e ligjeve, vendimeve e akteve tjera institucionale, atëherë çfarë tjetër bën?




Grupi parlamentar i Lëvizjes VETËVENDOSJE!

----------


## Hillirian-zo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5uaM...ayer_embedded#!

----------

